# Radiator fan / ABS test fart sound



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Anyone noticed that their radiator fan comes on almost right after you start the vehicle...regardless of temperature?
I mean the car's been sitting all night, you start it up, and a few seconds after the fans kicks on. Is this normal?

Also, you know that fart-like sound you hear from the vehicle after you've started up and driven a few feet. I heard on here that this was normal as it was some sort of ABS system self-test. I used to hear it all the time. Now it's definitely not there as much. It used to be every day without fail. What gives? Coincedently, the ABS actually engaged for the first time ever last week when we got the dumping of snow. Related?


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

that is very funny... "fart like"
To be honest, my vehicle does that too but i never bother to ask... but i wouldnt' say its fart-like sound.
Everytime i backed out of my drive way and put it in drive, the first few feets then there is a quick sounds like coming from the brakes, seems like grinding for a quick second. But I haven't really pay attention to it anymore so i don't know if it still there.
I wonder the same thing too, is that normal ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

wasabi4ever said:


> that is very funny... "fart like"
> To be honest, my vehicle does that too but i never bother to ask... but i wouldnt' say its fart-like sound.
> Everytime i backed out of my drive way and put it in drive, the first few feets then there is a quick sounds like coming from the brakes, seems like grinding for a quick second. But I haven't really pay attention to it anymore so i don't know if it still there.
> I wonder the same thing too, is that normal ?


ABS self-testing sound and it's good that you can still hear it, if you don't, you will have problems


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

So does your X still do that AussieTrail ???
I thnk your is about 3 yrs old now right ? I feel much better then.
I was wondering at the beginning why it does that only when you turned on yoru car and start going. Even after you parked it for about 3 mins, you start up your car and there it is again.
They should mention that in the manual, i read the whole book when i got the X but i dont' remember anything about that.
But good thing i read it, otherwise i'll be like lots of people on here who think somethings wrong with their X because the thermometer blinking at 3*C and lower.



aussietrail said:


> ABS self-testing sound and it's good that you can still hear it, if you don't, you will have problems


----------

